# Why'd you change the banner?



## duckychan (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, most of my question is in the title, so why don't you read that?


----------



## Cainam (Apr 6, 2008)

As far back as I can recall, the banner has changed fairly frequently.

New things are fun.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 6, 2008)

Even taking into account the April Fool's guise, the banner's always changed monthly.


----------



## duckychan (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah, im not really active on the main site that much, untill recently. And i also saw there's a banner history topic... i just didnt see a way to delete the topic :s

srry for being such a nuub


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey, at least you acknowledge your mistakes. That puts you miles above n00bishness from the start already.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 7, 2008)

Newbie oversights are part of life.  Live 'n learn.  And yeah, only Mods and Admins (and maybe coders) have access to the delete function.

The FA banner is changed at the beginning of each month, usually to something relating to that month.  There are also occasional special-occasion/holiday banners that only stay up for maybe a week, like the April Fools' Day thing (last year's April Fools' Day banner actually spawned FA's second mascot, Rednef, Fender's opposite).


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 15, 2008)

Banner changes monthly, usually on the 1st of every month. Unless of course the month doesn't have the 1st. Or even a 2nd. In which case... PANIC!

On "special holidays", such as Christmas, April Fool's, Random Gag Day, the banner may last a few days, but no more than a week. It's a short run gag.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Apr 29, 2008)

I apologize in advance if I should know this, but how do the folks in charge go about selecting who gets to draw a banner?


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 29, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> I apologize in advance if I should know this, but how do the folks in charge go about selecting who gets to draw a banner?


People are chosen based on a private invite. I'm not sure how much longer we will continue monthly banners. I'm debating going to standard static banner later in the year.


----------



## Oni (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought that Preyfar is the person who commissions people to create the monthly banners,


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Apr 29, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> People are chosen based on a private invite. I'm not sure how much longer we will continue monthly banners. I'm debating going to standard static banner later in the year.



Ah, so it's one of *those* things, eh, nudge nudge wink wink. 
A standard banner would be kind of a shame, I like seeing them change every month.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 29, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Ah, so it's one of *those* things, eh, nudge nudge wink wink.
> A standard banner would be kind of a shame, I like seeing them change every month.


I am Preyfar, and the banners are not commissioned. They're done voluntarily by people who are invited. People don't have to, there's no special requirement to get up there. Sometimes it's seeing an artist who really impresses us with an idea, sometimes it's somebody we feel would be able to bring life to the banner or something unique.


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 30, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I am Preyfar



I am Preyfar


----------



## Eevee (Apr 30, 2008)

I am Spartacus.

I mean, Preyfar.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 30, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> I am Preyfar


I'mma cutchoo so bad... you... you gon' wish I didn't cutchoo so bad.


----------



## yak (Apr 30, 2008)

I am Nikopol... or was that Napoleon? Che Guevaraaaaaa, dude, where are my pills?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 30, 2008)

yak said:


> I am Nikopol


I am Viral. *vague reference get !!*


----------



## Oni (Apr 30, 2008)

So, who actually is Preyfar? I bet that it is Eevee.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 30, 2008)

Oni said:


> So, who actually is Preyfar? I bet that it is Eevee.


Ask WikiFur:
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Preyfar

Page is a bit out of date, but it has your answer.


----------



## Oni (Apr 30, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Ask WikiFur:
> http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Preyfar
> 
> Page is a bit out of date, but it has your answer.


Ha! So he is Eevee!


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 30, 2008)

Eevee said:


> I am Spartacus.
> 
> I mean, Preyfar.



Thank God someone got it. :3


----------



## Infinity (May 1, 2008)

Oni said:


> Ha! So he is Eevee!


No, Prayfar is Dragoneer. Eevee is a coder.


----------



## Oni (May 1, 2008)

RU sure?!?! ;d


----------



## Dragoneer (May 1, 2008)

Oni said:


> RU sure?!?! ;d


Only Ghandi can be truly sure.


----------



## Ahkahna (May 1, 2008)

Neer has multiple personality disorder to such an extent he IS ACTUALLY TWO PEOPLE


----------



## Oni (May 1, 2008)

Ahkahna said:


> Neer has multiple personality disorder to such an extent he IS ACTUALLY TWO PEOPLE


So, Eevee/Preyfar, Murasadramon, and Dragoneer are 3 different people!


----------

